# Seeking summer Smallmouth advice



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

from early may thru October i put away my smallie rods and usually target only catfish thru the summer months. past couple weeks i have been fishing after work during the morning hours after work (6-730 am) in the GMR and have had little success finding them in the usual spots i find them in the spring and fall. usually i use a short diving jerkbait or inline spinners near rocky areas and do well. 

what few fish i have been catching past few days are coming from small slack water eddy's or really shallow water at the tail-out of a hole and have been smacking the bait as soon as it hits the water on the surface. 

where should i be looking for them now that the water is hot and low? are topwater baits such as pop-r's, jitterbugs, buzz-baits a better option right now?


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tiny torpedo in any color is the bomb


dinkbuster1 said:


> from early may thru October i put away my smallie rods and usually target only catfish thru the summer months. past couple weeks i have been fishing after work during the morning hours after work (6-730 am) in the GMR and have had little success finding them in the usual spots i find them in the spring and fall. usually i use a short diving jerkbait or inline spinners near rocky areas and do well.
> 
> what few fish i have been catching past few days are coming from small slack water eddy's or really shallow water at the tail-out of a hole and have been smacking the bait as soon as it hits the water on the surface.
> 
> where should i be looking for them now that the water is hot and low? are topwater baits such as pop-r's, jitterbugs, buzz-baits a better option right now?




_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

IN the current, or just at the edge of the current. i haven't been seeing them much directly in the slack pools...at least in the Darby. can't say much about the GMR


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

Topwater baits, especially buzzbaits and Baby Chug Bugs, are my favorite way to fish for stream smallies this time of year.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

thanks for the advice. after the replies, and reading up online i went and purchased some tiny torpedo's, couple buzz baits, and a small zaraspook to try this week in the morning. 

done good a couple years ago using weighted senko's in heavier current during the daytime heat but as for now my fishing is limited to night and the early morning hours. 

until a few years ago i exclusively used spinners and live bait for smallies (drifting suckers, chubs, and leaches) and am kinda "green" and learning about artificials.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Those torpedoes are going to amaze you.....if the river is low you should get hits over any spot that you can't see the bottom and there is some current

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Wormser (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the crawdad and bullfrog.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Tuesday and Wenesday i fished from 6am-730am and had very good results with the topwater baits!

fished the GMR downtown on Tuesday and caught a 3lb largemouth and a 3lb smallie and a few other smaller smallies on the buzzbait (blue and black skirt). the tiny torpedo caught a few smaller ones as well. (may post cell pics later)sure is a rush seeing them bigger ones come up and smack a topwater lure!

fished a stretch on the Lower Mad on Wednesday morning, the bite seemed slower and the fish smaller but the bigger ones (biggest about a 1lb) all came on the Buzz and got a few small 8-10inch smallies and some big rock bass on the tiny Torpedo. 

skipping the rest of the week since this front came thru, think it may be a waste of time going. 

thanks again for the advice!


----------



## fishin'forlife (Aug 2, 2011)

Crawdad and spinners always work good for me,maybe a buzzbait thrown in there does the job too.


----------

